
Why we no longer use fixed price contracts, and our clients love it - grillwork
https://blog.grillwork.io/why-we-no-longer-use-fixed-price-contracts-and-our-clients-love-it-20a4d871efc9
======
grillwork
Would love to get others opinions on this format of billing and insights into
how you do things at your studios.

